# Free MS Windows Defender - Is it any good?



## cutie_pyie (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi all,

I have found out that the MS Windows Defender is now finished and available for free to licensed users of Windows XP.
You can get it at: http://www.windowsdefender.com

It does require that you validate your copy of WinXP via the Windows Genuine Attacker, er Advantage, (WGA).

I have been using a program called "Spyware Terminator" from Crawler, LLC out of Boca Raton, Florida (http://www.spywareterminator.com/) and it seems to be okay.
It has RealTime Shield, on demand scanner, scheduler, HIPS, etc. 
It is also FREE!
Has anyone else used it or even heard of it??

I was just wondering if anyone had any pros, cons, or comments on Windows Defender??

As always,
Cin


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

I have used it since Beta version. I consider it a good addition to my protection. Try it, think you will find it works fine now since completion. However, I still use other programs in addition to it - depending on which you prefer. Lavasoft AdAware, Spybot S&D, AVG Anti-Spyware, A2, Super Anti-Spyware, etc.


----------



## cutie_pyie (Jun 26, 2005)

John Burns said:


> I have used it since Beta version. I consider it a good addition to my protection. Try it, think you will find it works fine now since completion. However, I still use other programs in addition to it - depending on which you prefer. Lavasoft AdAware, Spybot S&D, AVG Anti-Spyware, A2, Super Anti-Spyware, etc.


John,

I hear you guys are sort of SNOWED in??

Take care & tnx for ur input!
Cin


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

You are right - however, it is "iced" in - not "snowed" in unfortunately. At least we still have power here so I can play on the computer.


----------



## zbd21 (Mar 2, 2005)

IMO. 
I have found Windows Defender is not very good. It doesn't seem to find much of anything that several other programs do. I'd stay with spyware terminator. It offers real time protection and is much better.


----------



## TRS-80 vet (Jun 18, 2005)

zbd21 said:


> IMO.
> I have found Windows Defender is not very good. .


I agree. It, and some associated MS services, were until recently, a big problem...

http://forums.techguy.org/tech-tips-tricks/514811-slow-xp-boot-dig.html?highlight=dig


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

"SpywareTerminator" is suspect, according to an article that was brought to my attention. I will try to find the reference and post it later. I would recommend AVG Anti-SPYWARE instead. It was previously EWIDO.

I disd not like "Defennder" because when an update is run there is no way of knowing if it is"a go" or not. There is a message at completion, but nothing in between.

{redoak}


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

Below is the link to the listing of "rogue" anti-spyware programs. I was wrong in calling it an "article." Furthermore, there is no real reason given for it being put on the list. I apologize to "ST" and you readers.
{redoak}

http://www.spywarewarrior.com/rogue_anti-spyware.htm


----------



## guitar (Jan 15, 2006)

i found defender works well make sure to set preferences to deep scan


----------



## zbd21 (Mar 2, 2005)

You can read more about Spyware Terminator here.

http://www.snapfiles.com/reviews/spyware-terminator/spywareterminator.html


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

For information....

Windows Defender and Trend Micro PC-cillin Internet Security are incompatible.

Seeing that Microsoft and Trend Micro have cooperated on a number of projects recently one would have hoped that they would have sorted out the compatibility issue before final release.

Quote from Trend Micro Support...



> Unfortunately Windows defender is NOT compatable with the pc-cillin
> software. If you have this software installed aswell as pc-cillin then you
> will need to uninstall Windows defender first and then uninstall and
> re-install pc-cillin. Please use the link below which will take you to
> ...


:down:


----------

